
Tell HN: A sustainable pay per read model for Online News - reacharavindh
Paying for online news is not affordable because it means paying ~ $5 to $10 for each of many news agencies(WSJ, FT, Bloomberg, Nytimes etc). However, I wouldn&#x27;t mind having an account with all of them and paying for only what I read that month. Say $1@ WSJ, $2 at Bloomberg, $0 at Nytimes for the month of May. If micro payments are not sustainable, pooling them over a month should make it so..<p>Why write it here?<p>I&#x27;m hoping someone who works for such news agencies read HN :-) and takes this idea.<p>This way, we pay for the content. We can demand that the content is served without tracking ads and encourage unbiased journalism.
======
detaro
There's blendle.com, closest I know to a general pay-per-view system.

~~~
reacharavindh
But, does blender have all of the news sources? And is it reasonably priced?

~~~
detaro
No, but as I said it's the service with currently the most as far as I know.
Yes, it is reasonably priced. If you propose something new, it's at least
worth looking at and figure out where you'd succeed where they don't.

